# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  صرع الارتجاج العضلي الصبياني ...

## فرح

صرع الارتجاج العضلي الصبياني
Juvenile Myoclonic Epilepsy
العمر: 
عادة ما يبدأ في الظهور في الطفولة أو مرحلة المراهقة ( 10-20 سنة ) ، ويصيب الذكور والإناث، وتبلغ نسبته تقريباً 4% من حالات الصرع
الأسباب: 
الأسباب غير معروفة، ولكن يعتقد أن الوراثة تلعب دوراً مهماً في حدوثه نتيجة وجود اختلال في التمثيل الغذائي للجسم
التشخيص: 
يعتمد التشخيص على القصة المرضية 

الأعراض المرضية:
" تحدث هذه النوبات أثناء النوم، أو الصباح الباكر بعد الاستيقاظ من النوم ، حيث يلاحظ سقوط الكأس من اليد فجأة أو عدم السيطرة على فرشاة الشعر.
" هناك عوامل مثيرة تجعل حدوث النوبات أكثر مثل قلة النوم، الضغوط النفسية، الأضواء المبهرة
" تتميز بوجود أنواع متنوعة من الأعراض:
1. أرتجاجات عضلية في جانبي الجسم Bilateral Myoclonic Jerk
2. نوبات الصرع العام الأولي Primary generalize seizure
3. نوبات الارتخاء وعدم القدرة على الوقوف Astatic seizures
4. نوبات فقدان الوعي ( مثل الصرع الخفيف ) Absence Seizures
" عادة ما تحث أرتجاجات عضلية متساوية في الشكل والشدة، متزامنة في جانبي الجسم تحدث مرة واحدة أو مرات متتالية، وقد تستمر لمدة طويلة مما يؤدي للحالة الصرعية.
" تبدأ هذه الإرتجاجات بانثناء الذراعين ، يتبعها ارتجاج عضلي في الرقبة والجذع 
" عادة لا يفقد المريض الوعي، أو يكون لفترة قصيرة

التخطيط الكهربي للدماغ: 
" التخطيط الكهربي للدماغ في كثير من الحالات محدد أو تشخيصي 
" تسجل جميع الأقطاب ذبذبات كهربية متزامنة وفي وقت واحد ، تظهر على شكل موجات متعددة النتوءات ، يبلغ عدد هذه النتوءات 5-20 عند حدوث النوبةPolyspike waves ، وعادة ما يكون طبيعياً بين النوبات أو تكون أعداد تلك النتوءات قليل جداً
التكهن بالمستقبل :
عادة ما تختفي الحالة بعد سنوات، ويحتاج المريض عادة على الأستمرار على الدواء لعدة سنوات.
م/ن

----------


## نبراس،،،

الله يكفي الشر عن الجمييع
 اول مره اسمع بهذا المرض 
مشكووره خيتي فرح على هذه المعلومات 
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## فرح

> الله يكفي الشر عن الجمييع
> اول مره اسمع بهذا المرض 
> مشكووره خيتي فرح على هذه المعلومات 
> اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق



 تسلم اخووي نبراس
حضووووورنعتز به داااائما 
ربي لايحرمنا من هالطله المشرقه
والشكر موصوووول لك ولكر توااااصلك الطيب
دمت بخيير

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*الله يكفينآ الشر :) ..*

*تسلمي فرح على الطرح ،*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ..~*

*لآخلآولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...

اسأل الله الكافي أن يكفينا وإياكم من شر الأسقام والعلل.


.ويشفي المرضى ..بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...

غاليتي فروووحة يعطيك العافية على كل جهد جزل تقدميه...

دعواتي تحوطكِ...

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## حلاالكون

يسلموووو فرح وعساااكٍ على القوة
ولاعدمنا طرحك المفيد

----------


## ليلاس

الله يكفينااااااا الشر

يعطييييييك العاااااااااافية غنااااااااااتي فرح ع النقل

ننتظر تميزك دائما

----------


## فرح

تسلموووو لي 
Malamh Cute**دمعة على السطور**حلاالكون**ليلاس
ول الشكر لككرم حضووووركم الذي اضااااء متصفحي 
لاخلاولاعدم من نووور هالاطلاله الحلووووه منكم 
دمتم بخيييير

----------

